# Mettre un logo dans la signature dans Mail



## feut (6 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci pour mettre le logo de ma société dans la signature de Mail, je m'explique :

Dans les préference de Mail, onglet Signature, je creer un signature avec un copier coller de mon logo. Puis j'envoie ce mail a 4 personnes 1 sur Mail, 1 sur entourage, 1 sur outlook express (win xp) et 1 sur  ootlook (win xp). Jusque là aucun souci.

A la reception de ce mail :
1/ celui qui est sur mail - c'est parfait
2/ Celui qui est sous entourage a 2 barres noir au dessus et eu dessous du logo sur toute la largueur de la page.
3/ et 4/ sur outlook et outlook express il ne voit pas le logo du tout, il est seulement en piece jointe.

Par contre si je creer une signature sur entoutare ou outlook elle sont bien receptionner sur tous les logiciel de messagerie.

J'espere avoir été clair, si quelqu'un a déjà mis sont logo sur mail cela me serai bien utile.
Cordialement,
Christophe GEHIN


----------



## I-bouk (6 Avril 2005)

Le mieux et de mettre l'image en .gif !


----------



## feut (8 Avril 2005)

J'ai essayer avec plein de format et le problème et toujour le même, ce qui m'ennuie c'est d'être oublier de dire a tous mes utilisateur de passer par entourage de microsoft plutot que mail.

Personne n'a de solution :-(


----------



## I-bouk (8 Avril 2005)

C'est bizarre que ça ne marche pas en .gif ! ça marche chez mes pote ...


----------



## feut (8 Avril 2005)

Peut tu me donner la demarche exacte que tu fais pour mettre le logo.


----------



## Marcus (8 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai le meme probleme, mais ca vient, il me semble du fait que mail n'envoie pas les messages en HTML.
Il me semble egalement que la prochaine version de mail (celle de Tiger) gerera les messages en html, donc plus de soucis.
Voila voila


----------



## JediMac (8 Avril 2005)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai le meme probleme, mais ca vient, il me semble du fait que mail n'envoie pas les messages en HTML.
> Il me semble egalement que la prochaine version de mail (celle de Tiger) gerera les messages en html, donc plus de soucis.
> Voila voila


Hum, je ne crois pas que le prochain Mail permettra d'écrire des méls en html. Qu'il les lise oui, comme actuellement, mais au-delà  .


----------



## lucasp (9 Avril 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Hum, je ne crois pas que le prochain Mail permettra d'écrire des méls en html. Qu'il les lise oui, comme actuellement, mais au-delà  .



D'après certaines sources, il permetrait d'écrire du courrier en HTML (il les lit déjà)


----------



## jphg (15 Novembre 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Hum, je ne crois pas que le prochain Mail permettra d'écrire des méls en html. Qu'il les lise oui, comme actuellement, mais au-delà  .



mais pourquoi grands dieux ?!  

(je me penche aujourd'hui sur le problème des signatures de mail et je découvre éffaré que Mail n'envoie pas de html.... grrr ! mon client sur outlook windows ne reçoit pas d'image....)


----------

